# cat acts like he doesn't know us anymore and stays outside



## tom977 (Jul 14, 2009)

My 2.5 year old family cat Lucky (indoor/outdoor) has suddenly started to exhibit some very strange behavior. We have had him since he was just a few weeks old (found him in our backyard playing in the garden). Since July 7th he refuses to come in the house, does not recognize anyone in the family, and seems to be frightened and jumpy. When we try to approach him he walks away and hides. He also doesn't respond to his name at all. He is missing for long periods of the day only to return at night or early morning to eat food we put out for him. I have been pretty concerned and yesterday searched around our property. I noticed him hanging out between our garage and our next door neighboors' garage--a wooded and secluded spot with a stray cat that he pals around with a lot. I have no idea what has happened to him. He was always extremely friendly and playful. Now he seems almost as if he has amnesia or is sickly. But it's weird because he is still eating. It has devastated our family. He was very much a part of our household. I am watching him closely to see if he exhibits any signs of rabies. Right now that's my best guess as to his behavior, although I'm almost certain he recieved his shots when he was fixed. Also I know some cats tend act this way when they are near death. If anyone in this forum has some insight on this I'd very much appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, 
My first thought is that your cat appears to be reverting to a feral-lifestyle and you need to halt that. I would keep him in the home and re-socialize him to the family. 
*However! ...before I did that...*
I would catch your cat and take him for a vet visit to rule out any medical/disease problems. Your vet will probably need to conduct a physical exam and then draw blood to see what is going on inside and if the cat is fighting any infections off. Pending those findings and whatever the physical exam reveals, the vet may want to test your cat for FeLV and FIV.

So, after your kitty gets a clean bill of health, I think I would confine him to a small and quiet room in your home and begin working with getting him comfortable around you and your family. I wonder, if while he has been outside, if someone has mistreated him and it isn't so much that he is mistrustful of you or your family specifically, but just *people* in general?

Let us know how things progress. The information you share with us may be able to help other people with their cats.
Best of luck with your kitty, 
Heidi =^..^=


----------



## Bindi (Jul 11, 2009)

When our cat was hit by a car, he curled himself up at the back of the garden shed and wouldn't come out. We had to go in and catch him. It's possible that he's sick or injured and that's affecting him. I would definitely catch him and take him to the vets, but if it is possible for him to have rabies (I don't know where you live...) definitely wear thick clothes and thick gloves in case he tries to bite or scratch.


----------



## tom977 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I am still contemplating how to catch him. Since we live in queens, ny I do not trust any agency to come for him. But at the same time I do not want to get bit trying get him in a carrier, especially as he could possibly have rabies since there are lots of racoons in the nieghborhood. If it was the same Lucky we knew and loved I'd have no problem trying. Any recommendations on someone we can call to catch him and get him to a vet?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Buy, borrow or rent a humane cat trap. I bought mine from a home-improvement store for about $40 five years ago. I use it myself and have loaned it to friends, it really has been an invaluable tool for me to use.
If you do use a trap, I recommend checking it OFTEN as unless the trap is in a protected area, you don't want to leave any animal in there for long periods of time having to deal with stress and whatever weather conditions are happening. To transport an animal in a trap, I lay a garbage bag in the back of the car, layer towels over the platic bag, set the trap on the towels (to soak any fluids and plastic to protect the car) and then I cover the trap with a light sheet, blanket or towel. MUST have AC on high or good air-flow if it is hot out.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I agree, your cat needs to be seen by a vet ASAP.

Yes, definitely use a Havahart trap -- Lowe's sells them for around $20, or you can borrow one from a humane org. or shelter. You will need to put some catnip or food in it to attract the cat -- just be aware that food may attract other animals as well. Once the cat is in the trap, put on a heavy coat or sweater and thick gloves to avoid being scratched when you move the trap and the cat.

You can contact a humane org. for help if you have difficulty. Here's a list of no-kill shelters -- they may be able to help you out:

http://www.saveourstrays.com/no-kill.ht

You can also check our Sticky subforum in Forum Help for lists of other cat-related organizations. Or call your vet and ask for suggestions.

Good luck and please let us know how you make out.


----------

